# Tiny text on my Android



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

So when I use the site on my LG Android, some threads have really tiny text I can't read, while others have a much larger font. Is there a reason for this and is there any way I can get all threads to be normal font size? Thanks.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What are you using? the browser? an app? 

Can you take a screen shot and post it. Or at least give me a link to a thread that has the small text so I can test it. 

Thanks 
HB


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

I have not been able to figure out how to take a screenshot on this phone. Still working at it. I'm using Chrome browser. I tried Topix but didn't like it. Thanks for your response!


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

screenshot


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

any resolution on this? I'm getting the same thing on my new S5.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PBear said:


> any resolution on this? I'm getting the same thing on my new S5.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What browser are you using?

KN Community Support


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Chrome


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

Download the app called tapatalk. It is designed for forums.


----------

